# Padfoot and Dobby *PHOTOS*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are some photos of Padfoot and Dobby together. They're cagemates, hopefully to become cagemates with Besra or Roo&Zeddy when they get bigger.
Dobby is more cautious (easier to take pictures) and Padfoot is fearless/cannot sit still


















Padfoot:



























Dobby:


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh they're beautiful  ! And live up to their names I see haha
And wow those HP books are awesome ! I wish they sold em like that over here 8O
And I wish my dog hadn't eaten my 1st edition signed COS book aswell :x


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

I love hairless dumbo's  They are very cute!


----------



## fpmonkee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

The pics with the ratties and the books are BEYOND adorable!

I'm in love with the little hairless!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cute!!! i love how they gaze straight into the camera, mine wont sit still for pictures let alone look at the camera. your lucky =)


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

AY DOOR A BAL!

eeek.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Too **** cute !


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cute!
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

As soon as I saw the first picture, I knew the hairless was Doby  Awesome names. 

Very nice pictures too! They were born for the camera :-D


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, cute!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

TOO FREAKIN CUTE

My heart skipped a beat when I saw the thread because I have a dog named Padfoot, LOL


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

that is the cutest nakie i have ever seen omg.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, they're so cute!! And i love the picture of them standing on the books. (BIG HP fan myself!)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my goodness those are some of the cutest rats i have ever seen! <3 <3 <3

*extreme jealousy*


----------

